# When did you realise that you are an artist?



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

For me I was 3 and drawing outlines of dinasours from a book. There was a house full of people. When the adults realized that I wasn't tracing them, they went nuts. I realised soon that I could draw comic book covers better than the originals. My art has ever since been persuing the realistic depictions of the world and my imagination. I prefer to draw people.

How about you?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh gosh. Well, I've been drawing since elementary school. I drew horses all the time and amazed my classmates, but never really thought much of it myself. Later, I dabbled in painting, but never stuck with it. I guess I'd have to say I realized I was truly an artist about only a year ago.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

I scribbled on the wall, got punished, and complained that I was _misunderstood_. Thats when I became an artist.

Actually, I have always doodled around(my parents first let me play with basic art supplies when I was two). I just never stopped. I have never really attained realism, but that was never my point. I just like the process. I mostly enjoy scribbling made up creatures and can never draw the same thing twice.


----------



## cosmicpanda (Mar 29, 2011)

I realized I was an artist when my parents would ask me what I wanted for Christmas and I didn't ask for a pony, i wanted art supplies.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know what's funny is that I do art but I don't consider myself a true artist. I consider myself someone who simply enjoys to draw. I suppose I don't want to put unrealistic expectations on myself because I am already hard enough on the work I do. I am afraid if I called myself an artist that I would be even harder on myself. Strange, I know, but that's the way it is. 

I have been drawing for as long as I can remember. I prefer to draw wildlife (preferably big game) and horses. I don't like to draw people because, in general, I don't have a "connection" with most people. It's not that I CAN'T draw them it's that I don't like to.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

chanda95 said:


> You know what's funny is that I do art but I don't consider myself a true artist. I consider myself someone who simply enjoys to draw. I suppose I don't want to put unrealistic expectations on myself because I am already hard enough on the work I do. I am afraid if I called myself an artist that I would be even harder on myself. Strange, I know, but that's the way it is.


 

You are what you say: "someone who simply enjoys to draw." You have ability but your work is lacking depth and appears unfinnished. I don't intend to sound mean. Maybe if you would put higher expectations and consider yourself an artist, you might not find it so unrealistic. We are all hard on the work we do. It pushes us. You are holding back.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

DLeeG said:


> You are what you say: "someone who simply enjoys to draw." You have ability but your work is lacking depth and appears unfinnished. I don't intend to sound mean. Maybe if you would put higher expectations and consider yourself an artist, you might not find it so unrealistic. We are all hard on the work we do. It pushes us. You are holding back.


Wow. umm...OK. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

chanda95 said:


> Wow. umm...OK. Thank you ever so much.


I sense that I stepped on your toes. I said the truth. You can take it two different direction; be hurt and continue the same as before or commit to being an artist.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

DLeeG said:


> I sense that I stepped on your toes. I said the truth. You can take it two different direction; be hurt and continue the same as before or commit to being an artist.


You don't know me or what I have been through. You have been less than welcoming to me so I honestly don't care what you think about the work I do because there are others out there who DO like it and who DO enjoy it and THEY matter. 

When you first joined (yes I have read all the posts here) you stated that you were expecting a warmer welcome - well thank you buddy for my "oh so warm" reception. I thought this was a forum for encouragement and enjoying others works. I am not feeling that vibe. I have always strived to learn from others and the work they do. I enjoy seeing others works because I KNOW the time and commitment it takes to do a piece. I would never dream of telling somebody that their work is subpar because I know they probably put their heart and soul into that piece. 

I have been and always will be committed to my artwork. Anybody who knows me knows that. In terms of lacking depth - your the first and only person that has ever told me that. That's your opinion and you are certainly entitled to it but (1) I didn't ask for your opinion and (2) had you approached it in a nicer way I might care and listen. It is not the opinion of a lot of people I have showed my work to. No they aren't "just being nice" because I have been asked to do work for them and their friends. Some of the people I know only through the internet who have seen my work online. 

You don't have to like my work and I realize you are - as you state - "hard to impress" so I guess it's a good thing I am not trying to impress you. I will not grovel at your (or anybody elses) feet for your appreciation of my artwork. It stands on its own and you either like it or you don't. That's the way art should be.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I never said that I didn't like your work. I never asked you to impress me. You claimed not to be considering yourself an artist and I agreed. I gave my impressions of your work and now you are offended and got defensive. You probably don't have the fortitude to strive for improvement so I will just let the mattar slide. Good luck with your endevores and keep drawing.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Defensive? I have very good reason because I work hard on my artwork and am proud of my pieces. I can defend them if I choose to. It's MY right considering its MY work.

I have plenty of fortitude and your statement shows your ignorance. I DO plan on continuing to draw. I always have and always will.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I am sorry that I have spoken. You are right. I don't know you. If I did, I would have known that you woud take my comments as condesinding. I meant them to push you.

You say that you've read my other post, so you can see that I never have been discouraging. Except my appologies, please.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Quite honestly it was condescending. You haven't made any contact with me at all and your very first response to me says I have "ability" but that my artwork is unfinished and lacks depth and you later go on to tell me I probably lack fortitude and I am holding back. I seriously had no other way to take that information. 

I don't mind criticism of my work but prefer it be done followed up with a "and here's why I think that"...Criticism without explanation is generally considered a plain out attack on somebody's work. I am proud of some of my more recent pictures. They are special to me and took a lot of time and effort. To hear that they are unfinished and lack depth is like a slap in the face. When I look at them I see the love my son has for his animals. Maybe I am blinded by that fact.

As far as fortitude. I am mostly self taught. I learn from other works I see. I look at other peoples work and try their own techniques to see if I can do them or not. Sometimes I do, sometimes I fail miserably. I am a full time mom, who works full time, has a 4-year old and a multitude of animals (plus the house to take care of). Even when I was working on my degree, had an infant, and worked full time I still found a little (admittedly not much) time to draw. I draw when I can but I still draw. I don't have the time to take art classes so I learn on my own. If that doesn't take fortitude I don't know what does. 

My holding back - again you did not go any further in your explanation. Why do you feel I am holding back? I try new techniques and mediums and styles because it interests me. I have a tub full of drawings - good and bad - of work in all styles. Admittedly - I fall back to pencil drawings. It's what I enjoy the most. 

I have read your other posts and no you have never been discouraging. It was in the back of my mind the entire time I was reading your posts to me - why am I the target here? I don't care one way or another if you don't consider me an artist or if you don't like my work but I suppose the way it was done was quite perplexing to me and did feel like an attack on my work as I never did see you do that to anyone else. 

apology accepted.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

And I will add (and it doesn't obviously make things better or change things) but I and my son have been dealing with illnesses that have had us down and out for approaching 3 weeks now. I haven't had the energy to even pick up my pencil (or anything else for that matter). I don't think I have hit the "acceptance" stage of sick yet - right now I am at the "angry-I am sick and tired of this" stage. LOL - let's face it - I will never hit the acceptance stage. I will fight it to the bitter end, hard headed cuss that I am. 

So to that end I was extremely grumpy yesterday and that certainly didn't help matters either.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I am sadden to hear of your illness. More sso than you'd believe. I turn 51 this month and have had Parkinson's for 5 years. It does effect my work. I meant that as long as you don't consider yourself an artist, then you're not. I believe that that attitude holds you back from doing your best work. By "lacking depth" I meant that the works don't look quite 3D. This gives them an "unfinneshed" look. More contrast with lighter highlights and darker shadows would go along way toward improvement.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your Parkinson's. Luckily our illnesses are not anywhere near that level but he is in the beginning stages of asthma and gets croup so bad it lands him in the hospital so little things like that can wear on ones nerves. It is never fun to see your child so sick they are hooked up to IVs. 

Thank you for the explanation on the lacking depth. It is something I do need to work on for sure. It has been a long time since I did this seriously and a lot of the work I posted was done years and years ago - from 1992 to 1998 were my peak activity years and then "life" hit and my art got put on the back burner. I still did some but was unable to really focus on it. I am now at the point where I can get back to focusing on it again so thank you for the tip!


----------

